# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Bastion GP cement powder

## PlatypusGardens

Anyone else find that this stuff is rock hard in the bag? 
At first I thought all the bags were off but it seems it's just really compressed.
All the bags I've bought, I've had to "massage" the bag with a lumpie or rubber mallet to get the stuff out.  
Will stay away from it I think.
Seems Bunnings have gone almost exclusively with Bastion and Easy Mix products now?

----------


## Craigoss

I have used it before but didn't have any problem with it. However I found bags of Boral GP Cement sold cheaper at trade stores. So I no longer buy from Bunnings now unless unless the trade stores are closed.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

It still mixes ok once it's busted up a bit to get it out of the bag. 
I rarely buy stuff at Bunnings either, except when paving, as it's the only place to get clean, fine sand  (for the gaps) in town it seems.   :Unsure:    
I also noticed there's a lot more bubbles when mixing it and it smells different from the usual Cement Australia GP   :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

From memory, the Bastion is made in Vietnam, perhaps it's getting slightly damp or compacted on the way over. 
Seems crazy to bring cement all that way on a boat, don't understand how they can get it here so cheap. 
I try to always use Blue Circle, never compacted or stinky, or bubbling.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> From memory, the Bastion is made in Vietnam, perhaps it's getting slightly damp or compacted on the way over..

  Hmmm... 
I had a glance at the fineprint on the bag earlier and it said something about "Dingo products" from Victoria.  :Unsure:  
Doesn't mean it's actually made in Vic though...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Aha  Dingo Cement   

> In July 2012 we opened our brand new purpose built manufacturing facility in Vietnam which is proudly Australian owned by Dingo.

   :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

Dingo is the company who distributes it, as well as Dingo branded cements (never seen them).
The Bastion GP rates very highly and actually exceeds all AU requirements for everything, especially after the 28 day period, even after 7 days 49.7MPa !!!!!!  *Australian Standards Compliance* *TEST CERTIFICATE OF:* Bastion Type GP Cement Febuary 2015  *SAMPLE TESTED AT:* An Australian based cement testing laboratory NATA accredited for testing cement to AS2350.      *Property* *Requirements of AS 3972 for Type GP Cement* *Test Result*     Compressive Strength (AS2350.11)    7 Day Minimum 20 MPa 49.7 MPa  28 Day Minimum 35 MPa 61.9 MPa     Setting Time (AS2350.4)    Initial Minimum 45 minutes 60 minutes  Final Maximum 10 hours 135 minutes     Soundness (AS 2350.5) Maximum 5mm 1mm     SO3 Content (AS2350.2) Maximum 3.5% 2.2%     Chloride Content (AS2350.2) Maximum 0.10% 0.0%

----------


## METRIX

> Aha  In July 2012 we opened our brand new purpose built manufacturing facility in Vietnam

  Told you so, HA HA HA HA HA HA HA

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Told you so, HA HA HA HA HA HA HA

  I never doubted ya.   :Unsure:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I shall have a closer look at the bag tomorrow.
Bet it says nothing about Vietnam on it.   :Wink:

----------


## METRIX

I have OCD for reading fine print on everything I get my hands on,

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## PlatypusGardens

I like the GT stripe barcode though

----------

